# Anyone bought at Cervelo from this retailer ???



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry I dont know if this is the right section to post this question but since is a cervelo question I though it would be right, forgive me if it isnt...

After riding a Cannondale for five years I think is time for a change, and I was looking for an r3 cervelo to be specific and came across this site, now, the prices are ridiculously low to say the least and before I make the purchase I want to make sure Im not getting scammed.

Here is the link of the 2 I was looking at:

http://stf-bikeshop.com/road-bike/cervelo-road-bike/2013-Cervelo-R3-105-Bike

2014 Cervelo R3 Dark Edition SRAM Force22

1100 bucks for a 2014, are you kidding me??? 

I try contacting the retailer and he reply that this is legit and this bikes have a warranty with cervelo as original equipment and is all real, I offered to pay with paypal and he reply somewhat a hesitant email saying just send it as a money transfer, but I said I wouldnt like to do that with a company outside of U.S.A. then he said just send it using paypal then, maybe it was because of the fees, I dont know..

As for the components I dont really care what it comes with also wheels, I got plenty of campagnolo 11 stuff here....

Please let me know if is safe to do business with this company.. thanks in advance guys...


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't see it as a Cervelo dealer on Cervelo's web site.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Too good to be believed prices from a web store based in Indonesia...and you aren't sure if it's a scam?


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

Just thought I'll check with the helpful people on this forum that's all.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

mannymerc said:


> Just thought I'll check with the helpful people on this forum that's all.


Just trying to help you draw your own conclusion based on the evidence you've presented ;-)


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

There should be a book written about buying from the far east. I'm not an expert but have some experience and have read many stories here on RBR.

Not everyone reports their good-or-bad experience (I expect some are embarrassed) but I've never heard of anyone actually getting a bike from any of those indonesian sites. At the least they lose a lot of time before they get their money back from paypal or the credit card company. The worst case scenario is that the money they wired is gone forever.

We look at these ads, get excited and hope it is legit. 
I've learned to be skeptical and expect the worst. If one single thing doesn't look right they're probably bogus.
When they told you to wire the money that's a huge "tell." I'm sure you know that there is absolutely no way to ever get that money back.

Bikes and parts from china that are 1/3 of US retail are counterfeits, fakes.

If the price is too good to be true...


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The way it works is you order the bike, you pay with a wire transfer or Western Union, they get your money. The end.

No bike, no more contact, no way to go after someone who hosts a website in Indonisia and lives in Siberia, or Nigeria, or the moon for all you know.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, got a lil happy when I saw the low price, thanks everybody Im just going to buy local, some really good deals going on...


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

Scamadviser.com | check a website for risk | check if dodgey | check is a website s |check website is fake or a scam


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

crbeals said:


> Scamadviser.com | check a website for risk | check if dodgey | check is a website s |check website is fake or a scam


Good info...and you'll notice there is another bicycle website on the same server (I won't post the name here you can figure it out yourself if you are interested) that is arguably another scam; they are offering Colnago's with Ultegra for about $1500 and with Di2 for just over $2000. Yeah, that sounds legit


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

A R3 "Dark" is a repainted R5. 

If its too good to be true...


----------

